# QLD Claret for ItchY and Scratchy



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Salti.










Beauty!!!!!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice way to open the account Salti, hope to see plenty more!


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Salty

You king, well done mate great to see.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't believe it !!!!! 0.0 
well done that it a nice tuna


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go onya Paully, in lumpy conditions. The training programme is off to a good start!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Your fitness regime is clearly starting to show its worth!!!

Great work Salti


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Here we go Kev the chicks car, doing the business ;-)


She would have been riding low with that load on the way home.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

A big latte' and rashie for the well oiled machine


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

indiedog said:


> Next you'll come back in with one of those surfer chicks on the front of the yak.


Keeping your eye on the prize


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

salticrak said:


> .
> 
> 
> Safa said:
> ...


 mate can i have those little marshmellows pls?[/quote]

No Sugar for the you Salti. Looks like you have lost a few kegs and replaced with one in the hatch


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow! Nice outcome!

That's some fish you have there. It warms my heart to see you caught it on a lure, not unlike one that I have, and the same kind of hooks. Perhaps one day I can catch a huge fish too!  

Cheers and well done mate..... andybear


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't miss that CRV on the coast salti


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

you bloody beauty! literally 

so happy for you dude, that's a great fish in ordinary conditions. What a beautiful photo your yak and tuna make, like they're meant for each other. And I see you're handing out blondes with the 575's now Dennis, where's mine??


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done MR Crak  .

No malice implied.

Just to fill people in why I called him that, Back at the Straddie Fishing Comp Jim ( Beekeeper) & I where watching Salticrak playing in the surf on his new yak etc, then after a while he comes over to us & says, do you no why they call me Salticrak, turns round , bends over & has split his shorts from A..Hole to Breakfasf time...NOT A GOOD LOOK!! 
Poor Jims still doing Therapy :lol: 
So well done Mate, I'd like to catch one of those fish oneday, I'd better start a Fitness Programme to , starting this weekend lifting full cans of beer & emptying them  .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm getting hungry just looking at it.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice fish *****,
It only seemed like yesterday you were nursing a cream donut!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Great work Salti on the fitness & the fish.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Great reward for showing some commitment Salti. Well done.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice longie Mr Crak!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

%^*&%! Nice tuner! All I ever catch is kelp when I troll raps.

No offense, but the fish looks a lot bigger w/o you in the pic.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice work salti! sure u have the workings of the pro fisha down after that one


----------

